# orijen dog food



## derenda (May 9, 2007)

does any one know anything about orijen dog food


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I didn't see it on the Whole Dog Journal's dog food list.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I never heard of them but here's their webpage. Looks like they're a big company, which in today's recall crazy era, would send up a red flag to me. Maybe Canada has better regulations about the food and its ingredients than US, I don't know.

http://www.championpetfoods.com/


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Orijen is made in Alberta Canada from mostly locally-grown fresh products. It was developed by a vet who was frustrated by the lack of high quality dog food and it is shipped to many countries, so the standards have to be very high.

I have spoken to many dog owners who have done extensive research on pet foods, and all highly recommend Orijen (most of them say that this is probably one of the best foods).

My little girl is on Orijen and is doing very well - she has a beautiful coat, regular BMs, excellent health, and she loves it.

The following link contains reviews of Orijen.
http://www.rateitall.com/i-949636-orijen.aspx


----------



## derenda (May 9, 2007)

thanks so much for the info about this dog food i just put my Zoey Angel on it she seems to like it ok
i was thinking of tring something else but i want to see how she does on this first


----------



## DaisyMay (Jul 5, 2007)

> does any one know anything about orijen dog food[/B]


This is a really fantastic dog food. It is just recently available in the United States. It is not widely available but it is getting very popular. 

The ingredients look great. I feed Orijen Adult to my little guys. I found an on-line store that has free shipping when you order $50. The site is k9cuisine.com. I have ordered form them a few times. They seem very nice and very knowledgeable.


----------



## Ptarana (Jul 12, 2006)

I feed my babies Orijen. They do really good on it. I found a site on the internet that had dog food reviews. And it got the highest reviews. It is a family owned bussiness in Canada. On their site their is a lot of good information about them. It is however a high protien dog food.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

I've switched my girls to Orijen and they love it......especially the puppy formula. It is manufactured in Alberta, Canada by a small company, has no wheat products and is high in protein.

Cathy A


----------



## kkrize (Feb 4, 2006)

I wish my little Deja liked this product. I order a bag of kibble and she won't eat it.


----------



## kjarels (Aug 21, 2007)

> I wish my little Deja liked this product. I order a bag of kibble and she won't eat it. :smpullhair:[/B]




My Gracie does not seem to like it that well either.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I just switched the Izzy bit over to this for the kibble portion of her diet. Mostly she eats Raw food but for her morning snacks she needs something quick. 

I have a local boutique that I highly trust with food choices they are very well educated and keep up with all ingredient changes in the foods. They recommended this brand and she loved it. 

So far she is doing fantastic. I have three dogs and tried wean them all off of the Wellness... they picked out the Orijen and won't eat the Wellness anymore. he he. 

Leslie and Izzy.


----------



## Lainey & Martin (Jul 23, 2007)

As I mentioned on another thread, after switching to Orijen Martin's slight eye staining has almost completely disappeared. He's eating the 7-fish version.


----------

